# Gemini at 14 weeks...



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

and boy is she a little snot!! She scared me half to death earlier this week. She got very lethargic, had bloody diarrhea, stopped eating, and was vomiting. I was sure she was breaking with parvo, but no, she is just loaded with hookworms, again! I've had more problems with parasites in the past 5 weeks with this puppy than I have ever had in the past. Thank you BYB with poor living conditions. Oh, and 2 weeks ago we found out she had ringworm. It's been a bit of a nightmare... I can't wait for her to be healthy. I had to pull her from puppy pre-school due to her ringworm, plus she gave it to her best French Bulldog buddy, Soleil... She is feeling much better after her dewormer, and has put on 2.5 pounds in 2 weeks. She's up to 12.5# now...










Erin & Gemini


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Well good.....its really good she is getting better now. She is still a doll


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

love this pic...good to hear she is doing better


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Glad she is doing better...

She is a tiny thing. I wish my pup were that tiny. At 14 weeks he was already 25lbs and still thinks we should carry him...LMAO. 

Gemini is a beautiful girl!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol, great looking puppy.

Hope she gets better!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I used Strongid, for a bad case of worms you can give it weekly for like 4 weeks, should get her good and parasite free.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

For the fosters that I had that had worms their vet told me to use this stuff. I got it right off of ebay and it worked like a dream. You give it once a day for three days.

Intervet Panacur C Canine Dewormer - Three 2 Gram Pack - eBay (item 360180870193 end time Sep-16-09 09:29:21 PDT)


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

What a cutie! Good luck with the wormies...Maile had some sort of worms when we first got her and dangggg, was that annoying going thru the madness to get rid of em.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm glad she is doing better! What a little doll she is.... Patch O' Luck!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

i'm happy the lil'girl is feeling better!!!


----------



## Belly Blue (Aug 17, 2009)

any help putting pics up?? i cant figure it out and i am really excited to post up pictures of my Blue puppy!


----------

